# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Serostim (hgh) cycle- need some advice!

## QuadsKid

Hey guys, new-bee here. I really need some advice for dosage recommendation for this kit of Serostim I have. 

Here is the info you need to know: I have a kit- 7 vials (approx 126 IU's) each vial is 6 mg. 

I'm only looking to use this stuff for the next 4-5 weeks for some fat loss (that last stubborn bit around my lower back and stomach), as I have heard it works wonders on fat burn, as well as some spot reduction as well. I exercise and weight train 5x week. 

I'm 5'11 180 lbs. I have not measured my BF %. 

My question is as follows: Each vial (to my understanding) once mixed, can be stored for max 24 hours until it must either be used again, or thrown out. 

How long will this kit last me- can I streach it out for 5 weeks? How often should I inject? Do I inject the 6 mg at a time or only use half the bottle? What is better- before bed (which I saw was recommended) or in the morning when you wake?

I have heard most usually inject 2 to 3 times per week. Anyone that has experience with this stuff- would be very helpful. 

ANY INFO/ADVICE IS GREATLY APPRECIATED!

Thanks!

----------


## redz

Once constituted it must be refridgerated. This post is in the wrong forum.

----------


## redz

You could take 4ius for 31 days but really growth hormone should be ran atleast 6 months.

----------


## FranKieC

1 kit will not do anything. When you say "I have heard" i guess that means that researching Hormones you put in your body is not a best practice?

----------


## QuadsKid

These responses don't really help me much- and don't address all my question. I need it to be explained in detail what and how I cycle this for 31 says. 

7 Vials- each vial 6 mg. How, when, how much? 

Sorry- I realize I'm new, but thats why I'm asking questions. Smart ass responses or not answering in detail doesn't help someone learn anything. We crawl before we walk. 

Thanks.

PS- apologize if this is in wrong forum.

----------


## Mammon

dont waste it.. 30 days will do nothing for you.. needs to be ran 3 months at a minumum to notice anything...

----------


## QuadsKid

well guess that was a waste of money then.. I have read quite a few places people have gotten results in 5 weeks in terms of fat loss.

----------


## Silver-Bolt

You need to run at least 6 months. Your questions can easily be answered with a little searching on your part.

----------


## QuadsKid

I have read 36 case studies and researched in great LENGTHS. Everyone tries different stuff. And yes, I have read threads of people saying they got GREAT results in 5 weeks in terms of fat loss around midsection. It's like everyone is just defaulting to 6 months. Yes, maybe thats true for all around benefits- but were talking about a quick cutting cycle of 5 weeks.

----------


## Ashop

> Hey guys, new-bee here. I really need some advice for dosage recommendation for this kit of Serostim I have. 
> 
> Here is the info you need to know: I have a kit- 7 vials (approx 126 IU's) each vial is 6 mg. 
> 
> I'm only looking to use this stuff for the next 4-5 weeks for some fat loss (that last stubborn bit around my lower back and stomach), as I have heard it works wonders on fat burn, as well as some spot reduction as well. I exercise and weight train 5x week. 
> 
> I'm 5'11 180 lbs. I have not measured my BF %. 
> 
> My question is as follows: Each vial (to my understanding) once mixed, can be stored for max 24 hours until it must either be used again, or thrown out. 
> ...



GET some BAC WATER and your HGH will last 30days after mixed wehn kept cold.

----------


## CrazyGringo

> Hey guys, new-bee here. I really need some advice for dosage recommendation for this kit of Serostim I have. 
> 
> Here is the info you need to know: I have a kit- 7 vials (approx 126 IU's) each vial is 6 mg. 
> 
> I'm only looking to use this stuff for the next 4-5 weeks for some fat loss (that last stubborn bit around my lower back and stomach), as I have heard it works wonders on fat burn, as well as some spot reduction as well. I exercise and weight train 5x week. 
> 
> I'm 5'11 180 lbs. I have not measured my BF %. 
> 
> My question is as follows: Each vial (to my understanding) once mixed, can be stored for max 24 hours until it must either be used again, or thrown out. 
> ...


First, **** is right get some BAC water it will last at least 2 weeks after being recon'd. Serostim is actually Saizen except it comes with sterile water and sterile water will only last a few days. Serostim is used for HIV patents and is taken in high doses so a 3 day shelf life is ok. 6mg is equal to 18iu's and if you take that much to start the sides will kill you. Start with 2iu's and work your why up as the sides subside. For fat loss most people use the 5/2 protocol which is 5 days on 2 days off. BB'ers use mega doses (5 to 10 iu's and more) EOD to build new muscle. And as several people have already said 5 weeks is nothing when using GH. Most people use it for a minimum of 6 months. As far as I'm concerned I'm on it for life. You will lose a few pounds in 5 weeks so if that's your goal it will help slightly. But that's an awfully expenisive way to drop a couple of pounds. Good luck amigo, CG

----------


## QuadsKid

Gringo- thanks for that information! VERY VERY helpful indeed! The price isn't an issue for me. I get it for damn near free. But I don't want to commit to doing this any longer then 5 weeks. 

You said to start with 2 i/u's... what kind of mg dosage is that? If each 6 mg vial is 18 i/u, and I store it in the fridge- won't I be wasting a lot too? I thought the shelf life was only 24 hours in fridge once mixed with the bac water. 

Thanks again.

----------


## alex18

> Gringo- thanks for that information! VERY VERY helpful indeed! The price isn't an issue for me. *I get it for damn near free*. But I don't want to commit to doing this any longer then 5 weeks. 
> 
> You said to start with 2 i/u's... what kind of mg dosage is that? If each 6 mg vial is 18 i/u, and I store it in the fridge- won't I be wasting a lot too? I thought the shelf life was only 24 hours in fridge once mixed with the bac water. 
> 
> Thanks again.


well send me some then  :2jk:

----------


## MercyDog

> Gringo- thanks for that information! VERY VERY helpful indeed! The price isn't an issue for me. I get it for damn near free. But I don't want to commit to doing this any longer then 5 weeks. 
> 
> You said to start with 2 i/u's... what kind of mg dosage is that? If each 6 mg vial is 18 i/u, and I store it in the fridge- won't I be wasting a lot too? I thought the shelf life was only 24 hours in fridge once mixed with the bac water. 
> 
> Thanks again.



...................use 1mg. / 3iu's 5on/2off, for 8 weeks for optimal results givin what you have.

----------


## H2Okid

I have used it in 1 cycle befor and have noticed good fat loss in those same areas. granted I did not notice the results of the kit for 2 months after first dose. 

if you want to see real good results then get at least 3 of these kits, especially if they are that cheap for you!


Im not sure on the ed vs. eod dosing yet. I read 2 very informative articles today, and they both contradicted each other. here.....


http://www.steroid.com/Human-Growth-Hormone.php



http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=372933

----------


## QuadsKid

MercyDog: Thanks for your reply. Can you tell me, what number would I draw to on an insulin syringe to take 1 mg/3IU's?

Thanks again for your advice. 

QK. 



...................use 1mg. / 3iu's 5on/2off, for 8 weeks for optimal results givin what you have.

----------

